# Dragon ID



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2010)

Went for a bushwalk today and found a few of these little dragons. I think they might be Mountain Dragon _Rankinia diemensis_ but a second opinion would be great. We also found one similar to these but it was bright orange with that same pattern down it's back. Unfortunately didn't get a pic of this one. It was too quick.

First one







Another one















And a tiny hatchling


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

yep, Mountain Dragons they are, females me thinks.


----------



## Archie (Feb 9, 2010)

those pics came up nice


----------



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2010)

They did didn't they! Good subject matter


----------



## Archie (Feb 9, 2010)

thought you would have put the one with my hand so you could see the size of the last 
and did you get the other message i put on your page


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi mate yes they are Mountain Dragons, we get allot of them on the Cental Coast, depending on were i go for bushwalks i can see atleast 10 of them. Also great pictures.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## JasonL (Feb 9, 2010)

How far north has anyone found them?


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 9, 2010)

JasonL said:


> How far north has anyone found them?


I have found them at Yengo NP, that's as far as i have found them. 
Thanks Tim.


----------



## phoebe (Feb 9, 2010)

Acrochordus said:


> Hi mate yes they are Mountain Dragons, we get allot of them on the Cental Coast, depending on were i go for bushwalks i can see atleast 10 of them. Also great pictures.
> Thanks Tim.


 
Thanks 
I was quite surprised at how close they let you get to them before they run off. And they camouflage so well!

Is Yengo any good? I've been wanting to go up there.


----------



## Acrochordus (Feb 9, 2010)

phoebe said:


> Thanks
> I was quite surprised at how close they let you get to them before they run off. And they camouflage so well!
> 
> Is Yengo any good? I've been wanting to go up there.


Yea you can get heaps close before they run away, sometimes they wont run and just sit there hoping you will just leave them alone. 
Yea it's allright, will send you a PM of the species i seen when i was up there.
Thanks Tim.


----------

